# Computer make over



## Blazer1 (Dec 1, 2008)

I am in the process of giving my computer a make over. I am upgrading my GPU, Ram , and power supply. While I was at it, rather than buy a new cpu, I thought I might over-clock my current one? In case it matters here is my intended upgrades;

HD 4850 gpu
2 gb ram
600w power supply

Here are my current specs.

Windows XP
Dell XPS410 
Intel Dual core 6400 @ 2.33GHz 
1.00GB of RAM 
ATI Radeon X1300PRO 256MB
375w power supply

Can I over-clock this? Will it help? When I look at my system using Everest it list my cpu @ 2.29GHz instead of 2.33GHz, is this a factory under-clock? 

Thanks!:smile:


----------



## Blazer1 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well, I found a way to over-clock my Dell XPS 410 Intel Dual core 6400 @ 2.13ghz. It is now running at 2.50ghz. I raised my FSB from to 266 to 310. This was recommended as a VERY safe over-clock and my temps have stayed pretty much the same (30c-32c). Everest list the over-clock as 18%. I see where some people are going much higher with the E6400 and stock cooling but I don't want to push it. I am upgrading my ram from 1gb of 667 to 2gb of 800 and may try to get 2.75ghz then.


----------



## Valdeam (Nov 24, 2008)

Blazer1 said:


> Well, I found a way to over-clock my Dell XPS 410 Intel Dual core 6400 @ 2.13ghz. It is now running at 2.50ghz. I raised my FSB from to 266 to 310. This was recommended as a VERY safe over-clock and my temps have stayed pretty much the same (30c-32c). Everest list the over-clock as 18%. I see where some people are going much higher with the E6400 and stock cooling but I don't want to push it. I am upgrading my ram from 1gb of 667 to 2gb of 800 and may try to get 2.75ghz then.


That's more than I would have expected from that. Not bad!

Valdeam


----------



## Blazer1 (Dec 1, 2008)

From what I have read I can go as high as 3.0ghz with the stock cooling but have to upgrade my RAM first. I do not understand all I need to at this time to try and achieve higher overclock numbers. My philosophy on overclocking is the amount of overclock should correspond to the amount of knowledge you have about overclocking. I am pushing that with an 18% overclock.:laugh:

Just a few weeks ago I was ready to junk this computer and buy a better one, it is a few years old and would not support some programs I needed to run. I decided to "fiddle" with this one, if I smoke the system I am right where I started so no big deal. So far I have overclocked my cpu 2.13ghz to 2.50ghz, ordered 2gb of 800mhz ram to swap out my 1gb of 667mhz ram, and ordered a HD 3870 gpu to replace my tired ATI 1300 pro. I am enjoying the learning process. :smile:


----------

